# Ebenheit kontrollieren



## oOSnugglezOo (19 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

habt ihr einen Vorschlag, wie ich zum beispiel auf einem Brett ( 200cm x 30cm ) nägel die herausstehen finden kann?

Ich habe die möglichkeit mit einem schlitten in X und Y richtung drüber hin und her zu fahren. Jetzt brauche ich einen Sensor oder eine Lichtschranke mit der ich beim fahren den nagel erkenne. Der Nagel muss aber in X und Y Richtung erkannt werden, damit ich mit dem schlitten genau über den Nagel fahren kann.

Nach möglcihkeit sollte dies ohne Kameras realisiert werden.

Habt ihr ideen wie ich die nägel abtasten könnte?

Danke!


----------



## Deltal (19 August 2009)

Wie gerade ist den das Brett, bzw wäre es nicht möglich mit einer Lichtschranke parallel zu Brett zu fahren? Dann machste zwei und hast die X/Y Koordinaten.


----------



## oOSnugglezOo (19 August 2009)

Das brett könnte auch uneben sein.

Was ich bräuchte wäre eine art Laserlichtschranke die über das komplette Brett reicht und mir dann beim drüber hinweg fahren meldet, oh da ist eine unebenheit und zwar 4cm vom rand zum beispiel.

Änlich wie ein Liniensensor vielleicht.
Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Deltal (19 August 2009)

Möchtest du das jetzt von der Seite erfassen oder von oben?


----------



## oOSnugglezOo (19 August 2009)

Von oben wäre es am besten.

Das ziel ist es einfach den punkt bzw den Kopf vom Nagel zu finden und dann  dort hin zu fahren.

aber möglichst keine kameras.


----------



## Ralle (19 August 2009)

Die Frage wäre auch, wie genau und wie schnell muß das gehen. Du könntest mit einem großen induktiven INI (Schaltabstand 50mm, 50x50mm Fläche oder größer, so gibt) das gesammte Brett abfahren. Wo Metall entdeckt wird, dann vielleicht mit einem kleineren Sensor genauer absuchen und positionieren.


----------



## oOSnugglezOo (19 August 2009)

Das würde zulange dauern sich mit den 2. sensoren heran zu tasten.
Die geschwindigkeit mit der ich über das Brett fahre muss nicht ganz so schnell sein, aber wenn ich dann was finde muss ich schnell die genaue position bekommen um weiter fahren zu können.
gibts denn keinen scanner oder so der auf einer länge von 30-40 cm positionen heraus gibt? Wenn etwas eine bestimmte höhe erreicht hat?


----------



## Deltal (19 August 2009)

Wenn du eine X/Y/Z? Mechanik hast könntest du zu erst die höhe des Brettes ausmessen. Dann bräuchtest du nur einmal quer über das Brett fahren, wenn ein Nagel gefunden wird kannst du ihn mit einer Fahrt auf der Y Achse genau ausmessen. 

Sind die Bretter jedoch so uneben das eine Lichtschranke nicht zwischen Brett und Nagel entscheiden kann, wird wohl nur ein Induktiver Sensor zuverlässig den Nagel erkennen können.


----------



## gravieren (20 August 2009)

Hi

Verräts du uns etwas mehr zur Anwendung  ?


Karl


----------



## Metabastler (31 August 2009)

Schau Dir mal die Sensoren von Keyence und µ-epsilon an. 
Wenn's staubt noch an Zusatzgehäuse mit Überdruck über Luftversorgung denken. 
Ansatz ins blaue:
Zwei Laser Dicke-Sensoren mit viel bis wenig Winkel zueinander und ein Laufrad/Walze mit Incrementalgeber zur Wegmessung. Ein Nagel (aber auch Span) unterbricht bzw. 'peakt'  nacheinander beide Sensoren und über die Wegdifferenz ist die Position bestimmt.    
Das lässt sich nach oben und unten tunen. Dazu müsste mehr Spec(k) da sein ;-)

Gruß Metabastler


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2009)

Für die Holzbearbeitung gibt es Spezielle Metallsuchgeräte,
damit sollen wertvolle Werkzeuge geschützt werden und
Funkenflug verhindert werden. Wir haben diese schon öfter
installiert und gute Erfahrung gemacht http://www.riepe.eu/index.php?ID=80&s=de


----------

